# Contour Maps



## Pross40 (May 1, 2007)

Anybody know anything about where you could get good detailed contour maps of lakes?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

what lakes? I think most bait shops have maps for sale. For example-the sportsman's cove here in webster Sd has maps. you could call them and inquire.


----------

